# Turtle Reef Club /Jensen Beach



## DorotaG (Mar 22, 2006)

Has anybody been to this resort lately? We exchanged for the first week of July, reviews are good but a little outdated (2004)... 
Also: by mistake  I booked a flight for a wrong day (Saturday to Saturday, while we have a Sunday check in), so we will need one night accomodations in the area. There will be 4 of us (2 adults and 2 children). Any recommendations? We will be flying into West Palm Beach airport.
Thank you for your help!


----------



## JUDIE25 (Mar 23, 2006)

It depends on how close you would like to be on that Saturday night.  There is a newly renovated Marriott Courtyard about 3 buildings away from the Turtle Reef.  

Turtle Reef was closed for about a year, that is why there are no recent reviews.  But it is totally renovated now so it should be beautiful.


----------



## DorotaG (Mar 23, 2006)

Thank you Judie! Do you by any chance know if they do have a laundry facilities now? I don't think they had it in the past... 
Re: Saturday night, it does not have to be  in immediate vicinity. We will have a car rented. so it does not have to be very close, but I don't want to drive 100 miles...


----------



## JUDIE25 (Mar 24, 2006)

I do not know about Laundry facilities.  We own next door at Vistana Beach Club.  When we were there last April, Turtle Reef was still being renovated.

There should be a lot of choices around the airport in West Palm if you have a car.


----------



## gcole (Mar 27, 2006)

Anyone have some ideas for things to do in this area? We will be staying at Ocean Village up the road next week. I have a 16 yr old son (dad too) and I am afraid they might get board at Grandmas.


----------

